# Coating shark leaders



## shupakabra (Apr 21, 2014)

Do any of you coat your shark leaders & hooks with anything to seal the metal from contacting saltwater and causing an electrical field or disturbance that may decrease a sharks willingness to take the bait, or does it even make a difference?

If you do coat them, what have you used? I was thinking automotive clear coat, or that plastic dip you can dip the handles of tools into.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I have plasti dipped mine just to help with corrosion. The mustads start to rust after about 3 secs in the water. Won't do it again. Comes right off


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I use electrical tape on the hook up to the barb and then about 18" down the leader.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I've never bothered with tape or any coating on hooks.
I do use coated wire for my shark leaders, but just because I think it last longer and is more kink resistant.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I just electrical tape the hook. Have gone up the leader some but have never noticed a difference in pick up rates either way.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

wonder about that new rustoleum 'never wet' paint. I think it comes in clear coat too


----------



## shupakabra (Apr 21, 2014)

so coating the hooks and leaders is a common practice, but no one really sees a difference I bite rates with or without it.

I sell industrial and automotive paint and body supplies, and I was just gonna put lots of flexible additive into some clear coat and spray my rigs with that.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about it. I did it for the corrosion factor. Before I started yakking out and using bigger set ups I had no issues with hook ups.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I use coated leaders. I leave the swivels bare to keep free movement. I coat up the hook and onto the leader with 3M Supper 33 tape. Is by far the most pliable tape and doesn't come off.

I dont see a difference in pick-up ratios because I have never used non coated leaders and hooks.


----------

